

Lise Buyer to Facebook: Call Me - leonardr
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2878
When former Wall Street analyst Lise Buyer helped take Google public in 2004, anything seemed possible. Yet on the heels of a quarter when not a single technology company went public, most in Silicon Valley are no longer sanguine about their options. Buyer doesn’t understand why.
======
hugh
The interview is reasonably interesting, but despite the title and the
interviewer's introduction she doesn't even mention facebook. Not once.

